# Comparable recommendations



## OWATT01 (Oct 17, 2020)

Can anyone recommend similar lied, aria or chamber works that are similar to Richard Strauss’ “Morgen”. Mahler of course comes to mind and I have heard a couple of Schumann songs that give me this impression but not very many overall. So please drop as many recommendations down below as possible.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Off to the main forum.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Wagner’s Wessendonck Lieder


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

- other Strauss lieder, most famous four last songs.

- Canteloube: Chansons d'avergne

- Mahler: Rückert settings, also Ich ging mit Lust from the early songs, maybe Wo die schönen Trompeten blasen from Wunderhorn lieder

- Brahms: Feldeinsamkeit

- Schubert, Du bist die Ruh

People will disagree on which songs express similar moods, therefor you'll probably have to try a few more. Generally, late romantic/impressionist music around 1900 (but some conservative composers wrote similarly even in the mid-20th century) might be the closest.


----------



## OWATT01 (Oct 17, 2020)

Would you have any recommendations for conservative composers of the 20th century who might fall in this category?


----------

